# Some of my tanks! (no co2, no ferts)



## skwerl (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi! I am curious what the fish in the upper left of the 20 gal. community tank is?


----------



## jake21 (Aug 11, 2019)

Here are two of my low tech aquariums using inert substrate to give you some idea - both are 29s; both have been setup for 30 months:


----------

